# Confused: Fox sports SW??



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I am in the McKinney, TX area. I heard that this would have an HD feed at location 366. Is it available in the Dallas/mcKinney area? I don't have anything looking at the 129 Sat.

Thanks for any info

Mike


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You gotta have 129 for FSNSW.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I called the friendly DISH representative and wanted to get a dish pointed at 129. She checked with someone and reported that even if I was pointed at that satellite, i could not get it in the Dallas area - that only harlingen and Brownsville could get it. is that right?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, exactly the opposite, they have problems getting 129 in deep south Texas. FSNSW is avaliable all over the rest of Texas and Oklahoma, etc.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. Does that mean i now need three dishes to get all the stuff, or to redirect one.

This is all sounding a little stupid. How are people resolving this?

Sorry for asking since I assume that this has all been discussed in other threads but a quick search did not give me actionable returns.

Mike


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have HD service, they should have installed either a Dish1000 or a Dish1000.2, which sees 110, 119 and 129. Sometimes subscribers have asked for and gotten a Dish500 for 110 and 119 plus another dish pointed at 61.5.

Which dishes do you have? Which satellites does your receiver see?

As you can see by my avatar I have a Dish1000 for 110,119 and 129 and a Dish500 pointed at 61.5. I just re-peaked the D1000 and now my signal on 129 is strong enough that I don't really need 61.5 even though it has signal around 100 vs 70-80 on 129.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I have had HD from the gitgo - migrating from the 6000 to dvr and 211 for office. I have the 110 / 119 / 61.5. never asked for anything specific, but expected what they installed would pull in what I am paying for. I assume they are all dish 500.

I plan on calling them later and demanding to get 129 access. Anything specific i need to ask for?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Yikes, what a joke customer service is.

I called to understand how to get my system to see 129. They swear that there is no such thing as channel 366 or Fox Sports SW HD. So all you people that are getting it apparently are just dreaming.

Any thoughts as to who to contact?


----------



## JConly (Dec 6, 2006)

Odd. I'm in Ft. Worth and get FOXSWHD on 366 with a dish 1000.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I hope you are enjoying the Fox HD on the nonexistant channel. LOL

Three different people (3 seperate calls) at Dish told me that there was no 366 channel available and no Fox SSW HD - maybe sometime in the future. odd indeed; worse yet, they talked down to me.

my goal is to get them to switch out my dish to the 1000 to see that satellite; but since they deny that it exists, it is hard to bargain. i have now sent emails to see the written answers.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

When you call, do not go to the CSR's, go to Tech support ONLY, CSR's are clueless, all they know is what is on their computer display.

Regardless of where the phone system tries to guide you, go to TECH SUPPORT.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Try to get it done today. There should be a double-header tomorrow on FSNSW-HD, with an Astros game at noon, and a Rangers game in prime time.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Mikey, rub it in. I'm sure I will miss those games.

Jim, I did get to tech support on one call - they are just as clueless.

Are there other things at 129 that I am missing? where is A&E HD channel?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All HD programming on 129 is mirrored at 61.5 except HDRSN's which are only on one satellite (most on 129, a few on 61.5 for the northeast).


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

thanks for all the info; I appreciate your willingness to respond. One last question.

What is the Dish plans for the two satellites? Mirroring does not seem like a long term strategy. I don't want to insist on something that will bite me in the future. I currently have 2 dish 500's. What should i have to ensure the most HD in the future.

BTW, Jim, go Raiders, class of 66 here. How is everything in Lubbock?

Mike


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Interesting development. Last night, out of frustration and based on comments in another thread, I sent an email to [email protected] and to [email protected].

Based on that, a few minutes ago, a lady called me, apologized for the misinformation, and has scheduled someone out Monday to add the 1000 dish at no cost.

it's hard to stay mad when they react nicely and promptly.

Mike


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike Kennedy said:


> Interesting development. Last night, out of frustration and based on comments in another thread, I sent an email to [email protected] and to [email protected].
> 
> Based on that, a few minutes ago, a lady called me, apologized for the misinformation, and has scheduled someone out Monday to add the 1000 dish at no cost.
> 
> ...


Well they reacted nicely to placate me but it was empty promises. I can only see 129 with a 30inch dish and DISH wont do that for me. No FSNSW HD here.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

An end to my dilemma - I think

After a failed contractor episode, a Dish tech came out today and re-aimed one of my two dish 500's at the 129 sat. He said that was a better solution than the Dish 1000 that covers the 3 sats. so far - so good. i get a strong SS on 129 (90+).

I don't see 61.5 anymore - hopefully, that won't be a problem.

I now have FoxSSW.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

i was on vacation the week this discussion was going on or i would have responded to it. i read the first post just now and immediately thought to myself, "why doesn't he just re-aim the 61.5 to point at 129?". others on here should have suggested that two weeks ago.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I sent an email to [email protected] and to [email protected].


The more people that email here the better.


----------

